# Enlever un écran de ibook G4



## Lamar (27 Février 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'aimerais pouvoir me débarasser proprement de l'écran de mon ibook (acheté en janvier 2005) car je l'ai cassé et il est maintenant complètement mort. L'ibook fonctionne parfaitement bien sur un écran externe et je voudrais enlever l'écran qui ne me sert plus et ne fait pas très "beau".
Si vous avez des conseils à me donner ou des sites vers lesquels renvoyer ce serait sympa. Je précise bien que je ne cherche pas à démonter mon ibook (j'ai trouvé des sites qui expliquent ça très bien), mais juste enlever l'écran.
Merci


Nicolas


----------



## draz_zes (27 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'aimerais pouvoir me débarasser proprement de l'écran de mon ibook (acheté en janvier 2005) car je l'ai cassé et il est maintenant complètement mort. L'ibook fonctionne parfaitement bien sur un écran externe et je voudrais enlever l'écran qui ne me sert plus et ne fait pas très "beau".
> Si vous avez des conseils à me donner ou des sites vers lesquels renvoyer ce serait sympa. Je précise bien que je ne cherche pas à démonter mon ibook (j'ai trouvé des sites qui expliquent ça très bien), mais juste enlever l'écran.
> ...



bonjour
tu as trouvé une solution au demontage de ton écran?
mon ptit a le meme probleme.
en plus il a la garantie 3ans mais qui ne couvre pas ce genre de degats
merci d eme repondre


----------



## Junk (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous avez pens&#233; &#224; contacter votre assurance ?

Sinon, au pire, vous avez toujours les guides ifixit pour le d&#233;montage ...   
( http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/ pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu le lien  )
Et bon courage, parceque &#231;a &#224; l'air ass&#232;s difficile ....


----------



## Lamar (28 Juin 2006)

Salut,

oui, j'avais trouv&#233; un site qui indiquait comment d&#233;monter proprement l'&#233;cran, mais c'&#233;tait en anglais (mais compr&#233;hensible gr&#226;ce aux nombreuses photos) et surtout tr&#232;s long et fastidieux. Je pense m'orienter plut&#244;t sur un remplacement de l'&#233;cran, j'ai trouv&#233; des boites sur Paris qui le feraient pour environ 200&#8364;, &#231;a semble int&#233;ressant.
Si tu le souhaite je peux rajouter des liens, mais la fonction recherche sur les forums te permettrait de trouver toutes les infos 


Edit : le lien donn&#233; par Junk correspond au site auquel je faisais r&#233;f&#233;rence. Merci &#224; lui.


----------

